# Proposed ADA Regulations Withdrawn from OMB Review



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Proposed ADA Regulations Withdrawn from OMB Review*

_On January 21, 2009, the Department of Justice notified the Office of Management and Budget (OMB) that the Department has withdrawn its draft final rules to amend the Department’s regulations implementing title II and title III from the OMB review process. This action was taken in response to a memorandum from the President’s Chief of Staff directing the Executive Branch agencies to defer publication of any new regulations until the rules are reviewed and approved by officials appointed by President Obama. No final action will be taken by the Department with respect to these rules until the incoming officials have had the opportunity to review the rulemaking record. Incoming officials will have the full range of rule-making options available to them under the Administrative Procedure Act.

Withdrawal of the draft final rules does not affect existing ADA regulations. Title II and title III entities must continue to follow the Department's existing ADA regulations, including the ADA Standards for Accessible Design. _

ADA Website Link


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

Can you break it down for the slower people like me. What were they going to do to ADA rules that the new administration put a hold on till its reviewed?


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

It was not just the ADA revisions ie. the Publication by the DOJ, but new publications by all Executive Branch agencies. 

It was a sweeping all inclusive decision by President Obama that all such changes must be reviewed by someone (and of course their staff) appointed by his Office. 

With the amount of paperwork being generated from the various agencies that seems like a very daunting task to say the least. 

In the meantime the changes with the revision of the ADA are just put on hold. It was originally hoped that all would be in place with a start date of Jan. 1 but as is normal things were bottlenecked in committee and delayed. Now the revisions just have to wait their turn to be reviewed before anything else can be accomplished.


----------

